# Which "magic" is best?



## Minnow (Nov 3, 2008)

If you could have any of the above "magic" systems be brought to reality, which would it be?

I, personally, would choose FMA-style alchemy. I like how it's presented, like some huge field of study, with millions of volumes written about the subject. I also like how you could be immensely creative, especially with chemical knowledge. 

My close runner-up is morphing, though.


Yeah, yeah. I know not all these things are technically "magic", but that's the best I could come up with, and anyway, they allow things that would be considered "magical" or "miraculous".

Also, help me think of more to add to the poll, those are just the first few off the top of my head, and I don't really have time to think of more right now, so help me out!

EDIT: @BiPolarBear: Wow, that might just be the fastest reply I've ever seen. O_O


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 3, 2008)

Reanimating corpses like The Zombie Master in the Xanth series. Morbid, maybe, but xombie ogres are /awesome/. 

Either that or healing magic... which is sort of like the antithesis of the other one.

EDIT: To explain more fully, I like the Xanth magic systen, where everyone has one power of varying degree.


Minnow said:


> EDIT: @BiPolarBear: Wow, that might just be the fastest reply I've ever seen. O_O


Post ninja!


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 3, 2008)

Harry Potter style magic is awesome. It's the kind that I immediately think about if someone says 'magic'.

Since I know nothing of FMA, Animorph or Eragon I also voted other for the Zelda 'borrowing the power of the gods' type thing. I dont know if it would come onder one of those categories.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 3, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Harry Potter style magic is awesome. It's the kind that I immediately think about if someone says 'magic'.
> 
> Since I know nothing of FMA, Animorph or Eragon I also voted other for the Zelda 'borrowing the power of the gods' type thing. I dont know if it would come onder one of those categories.


Actually, it's exactly the same for me. Except I didn't choose 'other', just Harry Potter.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 3, 2008)

ARGH it is not Eragon-style god fucking dammit DDDDD:

_Earthsea_ magic is cool. >:(


----------



## S.K (Nov 3, 2008)

For me, Star Wars, it works so smoothly and fits in perfectly in battle scenes.

Alchemy is a close second, 
hate Harry Potter, mind


----------



## Aenrhien (Nov 3, 2008)

Other - the "magic" in Realms of Kaos. I wanna be able to summon zombies and shadow(/rock/ice/lava/lightning) monsters from thin air and use them to inflict bodily harm on people.

The Force is a close second.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 3, 2008)

I quite like alchemy, FMA-style or otherwise. It's an interesting fusion of logic and science with magical, law-bending arts.

Magitek is also cool. Mixing machinery and wizardry is always a great combination.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 3, 2008)

Animorphs~
Because, seriously, who _wouldn't _want to be able to turn into a wolf or eagle or dolphin whenever they wanted to?


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 3, 2008)

Harry Potter magic is fucking brilliant.

Magyk is a close runner-up though. Read the book if you have no clue what the last sentence meant.

*Edit:*



> Because, seriously, who wouldn't want to be able to turn into a wolf or eagle or dolphin whenever they wanted to?


But that's also there in the Harry Potter world. You know the way Harry's dad and other people in the wizarding world can be animagus if they're willing to train and train and train some more.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 3, 2008)

Depends on whether you want the _favorite_ magic system or the one that would be most _practical_. Harry Potter magic, for instance, can do most anything; if it were real, it would be insanely fun to play with. However, I can't say I _like_ it that much as a magic system, and really, there aren't a lot of magic systems in particular that stand out to me in the fantasy I know, even that which is utterly awesome. :/

...actually, shoot me, but I think my favorite magic system is bending from Avatar: The Last Airbender. Real-life martial arts mixed with elemental powers that fit them, look cool, can do some pretty awesome stuff, have reasonable limits but can also be extremely powerful, and would be veeeeery fun if they were real. I'm going with that.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 3, 2008)

> But that's also there in the Harry Potter world. You know the way Harry's dad and other people in the wizarding world can be animagus if they're willing to train and train and train some more.


yeah, one animal for an unlimited time after years of training. as opposed to any animal for two hours after two seconds of contact.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 3, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> yeah, one animal for an unlimited time


Actually, I'm pretty sure at some point in one of the books (Possibly Goblet of Fire) that if they spend too long in animal form, they slowly begin to lose their sense of humanity until they forget they are humans altogether.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 3, 2008)

Elemental, Animal morphing and the force are all high contenders for me. 

Elemental is just insanely fun to play with. Problems would arise whenever two people had a fight though - earth and water elementals fighting would result in pretty bad floods, earthquakes, mudslides etc. Which is a bit problematic when it comes to regulating the amount of damage caused outside the initial battle.

Morphing would be fun because it'd be seeing the world from a completely new viewpoint and allows you to escape quickly. However all sorts of new laws would have to be passed concerning hunting or attacking animals, in the off-chance that one turns out to be a person or (if you're on about changing into animals like Crash or Sonic) then the debate will be what passes as animal and what doesn't.

The Force = Epic Win. No more the be said XD


----------



## Minish (Nov 3, 2008)

I always loved the Animorph style. x3 Me and my friend always wanted to be like them - I always loved Tobias' character because I always myself staying in one form and abandoning humanity. XD

I love Harry Potter's magic too, though, but it's a different kind, really. And Eragon's magic is a nifty if cliché idea. I like the idea of true names.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 3, 2008)

I never liked the idea of wizards hanging around deciding what's best for me because I'm not magical, really, so HP-style is pure naw.

Animorphs would be fun, though!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 3, 2008)

The Force and HP are both, naturally, pure epic win, though I'm also a fan of the systems wrought in the Redemption of Althalus and I'm absolutely fweeing for the magic of Xiaolin Showdown.


----------



## Renteura (Nov 3, 2008)

Alchemyalchemyalchemy

It is just pure win.


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd want Final Fantasy style magic--who wouldn't want to summon Shiva, Ifrit, et al?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 4, 2008)

Alchemy, or bending like Butterfree said. :D


----------



## Minnow (Nov 4, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> ARGH it is not Eragon-style god fucking dammit DDDDD:
> 
> _Earthsea_ magic is cool. >:(


Yeah, I know, but I was writing this fast this morning before school and put in Eragon because I saw it on my shelf. Later on I remembered that the style is originally Earthsea.


Can you edit polls? How? I've been trying but I can't seem to figure it out. I was going to add in all the options people have said, or at least a few, and change Eragon to Earthsea, but I'm not sure if I can...


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 4, 2008)

Alchemy, bitches.

...And Animorphs.  That would rock.

Actually, Bending is cool too xD


----------



## Dragon (Nov 4, 2008)

Animorphs. It would be so awsome to be able to morph... :D


----------



## Zuu (Nov 4, 2008)

Final Fantasy... black magic, white magic, blue magic (!!), geomancy, necromancy... you can have it all.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 4, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Harry Potter style magic is awesome. It's the kind that I immediately think about if someone says 'magic'.
> 
> Since I know nothing of FMA, Animorph or Eragon I also voted other for the Zelda 'borrowing the power of the gods' type thing. I dont know if it would come onder one of those categories.


Short answer, Yep :D

Final Fantasy is THE BEST. Period.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 4, 2008)

I like Harry Potter style magic because it can be used for nearly anything.  (Like Butterfree said. Gosh, this just sounds like a badly-phrased echo of her post.)  I also agree with her about bending.  It has more use that just fighting, with many awesome benefits.  It doesn't have any horrible side effects, or weird limitations, so I think that it's a very good style.  I know little of alchemy but from what I've seen it seems a bit... dangerous.  Pretty awesome, yes, but with consequences.  And that's pretty much the extent of my FMA knowledge.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 4, 2008)

Alchemy , the Force, or the magic seen in Zelda for me please. Although bending would be nice. Though out of all of those I personally would go for either bending or the Force to have.


----------



## Keltena (Nov 4, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> ...actually, shoot me, but I think my favorite magic system is bending from Avatar: The Last Airbender. Real-life martial arts mixed with elemental powers that fit them, look cool, can do some pretty awesome stuff, have reasonable limits but can also be extremely powerful, and would be veeeeery fun if they were real. I'm going with that.


This. :D


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 8, 2008)

Final Fantasy magic is pure win. I'd love to be able to have black magic, white magic, blue magic, green magic, red magic, alchemy, time magic, geomancy, summoning, necromancy, etc., etc.
If I were to devise my own magical system, however, I'd make something that would be strictly based off the elements, i.e. pyromancy, hydromancy, aeromancy, geomancy, necromancy, etc.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 8, 2008)

Bending or morphing... Bending or morphing...

I can't choose. D=

EDIT: Although, Wave is cool.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 8, 2008)

Minnow said:


> Yeah, I know, but I was writing this fast this morning before school and put in Eragon because I saw it on my shelf. Later on I remembered that the style is originally Earthsea.
> 
> 
> Can you edit polls? How? I've been trying but I can't seem to figure it out. I was going to add in all the options people have said, or at least a few, and change Eragon to Earthsea, but I'm not sure if I can...


Adding other options would mean redistributing the "Other" votes and I cannot be bothered to do that. Did change it, though.


----------



## Minnow (Nov 9, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Adding other options would mean redistributing the "Other" votes and I cannot be bothered to do that. Did change it, though.


Thanks. I didn't think about all the "Other" votes.


----------



## Alexi (Nov 9, 2008)

Magick, from the Sweep and Balefire series. :D:D:D


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 9, 2008)

.... Everything. 

I voted for Alchemy and Other though, because Alchemy is awesome and I was too lazy to click everything. HP-style magic would be super fun, though...


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 9, 2008)

I like morphing style, but also just making a fire ball in your hand and throwing it crap like that is cool too. I want to turn into a dragon! :D


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 9, 2008)

My favourite is the kind I made up in my head...

...But when one of the spells is capable of blowing up a city with little drain on yourself in a certain situation, then you have to ask yourself, "Ok, how broken is this system?"

Anyways, FF-Style and Avatar style rock :D


----------



## PichuK (Nov 9, 2008)

> I want to turn into a dragon! :D


Morphing doesn't work like that.

Anyways, I went with morphing. x3 Alchemy was a close second, mainly because I love the concept of shapeshifting.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 10, 2008)

> ...actually, shoot me, but I think my favorite magic system is bending from Avatar: The Last Airbender. Real-life martial arts mixed with elemental powers that fit them, look cool, can do some pretty awesome stuff, have reasonable limits but can also be extremely powerful, and would be veeeeery fun if they were real. I'm going with that.


Second'd. W/ABFTW. (Water/Air Benders for the Win)


----------



## theinsanething (Nov 14, 2008)

The Strategy Card style Magic. Like Yu-Gi-Oh, Duel Masters and the like.

Lawl.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 16, 2008)

Final Fantasy IS the best kind of magic. I voted wrong D: Just pretend Harry Potter has one less and other has one more~


----------



## Jester (Nov 16, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> Reanimating corpses like The Zombie Master in the Xanth series. Morbid, maybe, but xombie ogres are /awesome/.
> 
> Either that or healing magic... which is sort of like the antithesis of the other one.
> 
> ...


OMG PIERS ANTHONY FTW!!!! xP

Nice to see another xanth fan... Somewhere...

And i voted other also.


----------



## Abwayax (Nov 17, 2008)

never seen Avatar or Earthsea or "FMA alchemy" so I can't judge on them

honestly if I had to choose a "system of magic" I'd choose Magic: The Gathering magic, and then possibly the Force second.

btw I'm quite sure the Animorphs used technology to morph, so I don't think it counts as magic


----------



## Minnow (Nov 18, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> never seen Avatar or Earthsea or "FMA alchemy" so I can't judge on them
> 
> honestly if I had to choose a "system of magic" I'd choose Magic: The Gathering magic, and then possibly the Force second.
> 
> btw I'm quite sure the Animorphs used technology to morph, so I don't think it counts as magic


Earthsea is similar to Eragon. And FMA, um, well. Here.

Yup, the Escafil device, that's why I put 'magic' in quotes because some of them aren't really 'magic'.


----------

